# Joinery for thin table slats



## mhand (Mar 23, 2015)

Good morning,

I am building an outdoor dining table. It will have thin slats (less than 1.5") and the table will look something like:










I'm not sure how to attach the narrow slats. If they were wider (and fewer!), I would probably mortise and tenon them. I was thinking of rabbeting the slats and routing a groove down the end and middle pieces. Then just sliding the slats in during glue-up and use dividers to keep them separate. If I did it this way, would I need to attach the slats with anything other than glue? The slats will be 3/4" thick.

Or is there a better way to do this?

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I can think of only one way that wouldn't make me so nuts that it would wind up in a chipper…

I'm thinking drill and pin it from underneath with dowels…

Its a bit tedious but that's how I think I would try/do it.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Your suggested way to do it will work fine with only glue. I would do a tenon on each slat (ie rabbet them, as you suggest, but on both sides). Glue in the spacers too. And use Titebond III just to be sure it's waterproof enough for outside.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would never build a table of slats for outdoor use. There are just too many joints that after being exposed to the weather, will do one of the following: joints will swell and crack, individual slats will warp and/or twist, or both. Sure, it's looks great, but the weather will wreak havoc in no time.
I have built tables using that kind of construction and it did not last long in an outdoor environment. Now if I were going to build a table for outdoor use, it would be made of teak which stands up well in the weather.


----------

